# Philosophical workout



## PresbyDane (Jun 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2kAnTZBnTg]YouTube - International Philosophy[/ame]


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 1, 2009)

Quite silly!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2009)

Monty Python = Brilliant


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 1, 2009)

To all of the above


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 1, 2009)

Nee


----------



## Idelette (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL! That was clever!


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow this is stinking the best video I've ever seen in a long time!! Haha, "...and Marx arguing it was offside!"


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 1, 2009)

Weird humor!!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 1, 2009)

See not even my wife understands me


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 1, 2009)

That is one of my all time favorite MP sketches...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> See not even my wife understands me



Join the club!


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 2, 2009)

It's...

Monty Python's Flying Circus!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 2, 2009)

I Kant believe the Greeks won?

Rematch!




PS: It was probably due to that late substitution when Germany put in Marx!


----------

